# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Is Deadly Frog-icide The Next DDT?

## artes

*Is Deadly Frog-icide The Next DDT?*

Is Deadly

Earlier this month the St. Petersburg Times reported that the most commonly used fungicide in the U.S. is highly lethal to frogs, and perhaps other wildlife. Chlorothalonil  is in the same family of organochlorines as DDT, which was eventually  banned in the U.S. because of its impacts on humans and wildlife.

The rest of the article is in the link.  >_<

----------

